# Promotional materials?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Those of you who use promotional materials like pens, pencils, keychains, etc to advertise your business, who do you use to print them?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

never done that. 

i do get free samples often. Who sends them ? ...never followed up.



:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I may be looking into it. One of our members does pretty well with it. If he sees this maybe he will elaborate. I will write him also. Lou


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm actually going to use some promo items for my brand. Check out 4imprint I'm going to be using them just for the sheer selection. Plus the items I want come in a ton of different bright colors. They sent me a sample package and a whole bunch of other things in less than 5 days.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I came across this site recently - Bullet Line. I will tell you one thing, I have checked with a lot of local people, and they use one of these websites, where they slap their own company name on it, but it is really a front for someone else doing it. Most people that I called, never got back to me, couldn't give me pricing or told me to go to their site, which was they afforementioned. In my opinion, bad business practice.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

prometheus said:


> I came across this site recently - Bullet Line. I will tell you one thing, I have checked with a lot of local people, and they use one of these websites, where they slap their own company name on it, but it is really a front for someone else doing it. Most people that I called, never got back to me, couldn't give me pricing or told me to go to their site, which was they afforementioned. In my opinion, bad business practice.


But this site was not one of those??


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> But this site was not one of those??


No it wasn't. I either found it searching for something or it was a site that was linked off a site. 

Those other companies were local people, doing promotional stuff. They were the ones who didn't get back.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

prometheus said:


> No it wasn't. I either found it searching for something or it was a site that was linked off a site.
> 
> Those other companies were local people, doing promotional stuff. They were the ones who didn't get back.


To be honest, I was considering not only using those types of things to promote my own business, but was also thinking of doing it as part of my business. I would, however, limit my inventory of promotionals to a few things only and would know the prices when anyone asked. lol


----------



## RobatMDC (Apr 20, 2007)

We have used National Pen Co. for years for pens (obviously) as well as keychains an pocket sized diary/calenders.after a couple orders they send you enough stuff as samples you don't need to reorder very often. a lot of their better stuff is laser engraved, though, I'll bet that's a pretty big investment.


----------

